# Quest ion on Warrant Officer Class I / Chief Warrant Officer rank



## EW (4 Feb 2006)

Mates,

Anyone know when the Canadian Army Warrant Officers Class I (now known as Chief Warrant Officers) switched from the Royal Coat of Arms to using the Canadian Coat of Arms.

I suspect it was sometime around the Korean War, but can't find anything definitive.  Any help appreciated.

Cheers ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Feb 2006)

This page may help:

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/ranks/nco.htm


----------



## Bill Smy (5 Feb 2006)

I understand that the current CWO rank badge is not that of the current arms of Her Majesty in the right of Canada in that it does not contain the annulus with the motto of the Order of Canada.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Feb 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> This page may help:
> 
> http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/ranks/nco.htm



Had a good chuckle there,especialy under the Sgt rank ,Chief Clerk and Orderly Room Sgt.,that's a gooder. ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Feb 2006)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Had a good chuckle there,especialy under the Sgt rank ,Chief Clerk and Orderly Room Sgt.,that's a gooder. ;D



That's my page.  What's the funny part?


----------



## Zoomie (18 Feb 2006)

Hi Michael...

What made them switch from spelling Sgt with a "J" to that of a "G"? - I noticed all pre-WW2 ranks were of the J variety.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Feb 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Hi Michael...
> 
> What made them switch from spelling Sgt with a "J" to that of a "G"? - I noticed all pre-WW2 ranks were of the J variety.



I guess Serjeant was considered archaic, kind of a holdover from Middle English or Old English or something...kind of like on old documents where the "f" looking character was actually an 's'....I think the 48th Highlanders excellent history 'Dileas' by Kim Beattie perpetuated the spelling of Serjeant with a j even though it was published after the war, but I think officially the j version was done away with either during the Second World War or shortly thereafter.  Either spelling was correct during WW II and you see examples of both in period documents.


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2006)

The coat of arms for WO1 / CWO changed around the time we got our CF Green unification bus driver uniforms... 
The RSM of the CGG continues to wear the Royal coat of arms on his ceremonial scarlets and mess kit (would venture to guess that GGFG RSM does same)

With respect to our current coat of arms (shield surrounded with a band for the order of Canada) ... prototypes were done a long long time ago..... believe it or not = they're still looking at it but, most CWOs don't like it .... so little interest has been shown to implement change.

Will try to post pic of it


----------

